# Bunnies on the Go!



## Elf Mommy (May 29, 2011)

Go Rabbit Go!


----------



## blthmm (Jul 7, 2011)

An old pic (2008) of Rilee

My early years of college I used to go home almost every month, a 4.5 hour drive one way. This was taken on our way back to school after a holiday break.


----------



## Cinnysmum (Jul 13, 2011)

We got Cinnabun to stay put long enough to get the shot.


----------



## Digdug (Oct 21, 2011)

In my van, the front seat is all hers.





3 hours stuck in I-95 traffic was no fun for me or _*Digdug*_


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 21, 2011)

That is so cool. Don't think I'll ever gives ours free range though.


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity (Oct 22, 2011)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh man, if I can get my buns some harnesses and leashes...we'd go walksies. There will be pictures if we do.


----------



## Digdug (Oct 22, 2011)

Why not, Nancy? .. How old is your bunny?
Freedom in a car may not be good for younger buns, but if one travels alot, and has a well behaved but curious rabbit, bunny proofing the vehicle is a good idea.
Digdugs older and more mature now, I dont have to cage her on trips anymore cause the fear of travel has worn off. and if she does want a look around, its pretty well bunny proofed.
If one has already bunny proofed their house, then this should be a natural next step for the serious rabbit lover. .. and so you only bunny proofed a room or two in your home, do the same with your car, bunny proof just a section if possible.


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity (Oct 22, 2011)

I think my only fear would be if a loose bun managed to get behind my pedals. Gods forbid I crush a bunny trying to avoid an accident!


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 22, 2011)

Babbitty in his new ride~


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, Acacia would kill me if I 1.Took her out on a walk/drive or 2.Took pics of the scene!! 

She only travels to move to a new house with us (so far she's up to 4 moves and we're moving again next week :/ ) and to the vet but thank goodness we haven't had her to the vet in a while.


----------



## Digdug (Oct 23, 2011)

Bunnys that put up well with travel would rather stay put, that much is certian.
I envy folks that can harness/walk their rabbits. I tried that a couple times on Digdug and she bucked and kicked. It looked exactly like i was reeling in a swordfish from one of those TV shows :X


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 23, 2011)

All my guys (Well, except Star, he takes lazy to a whole new level ) love going for walks. The last one I took Jabberwocky on, ever couple of steps he would do these enormous binkies, he just loves being able to go places.


----------



## deaners (Apr 5, 2012)

George and Pearl exploring the back yard for the first time yesterday:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is Olivia in the front yard


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow really blurry on that one...heres a better one


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

Rachel, the pink harness & leash really goes well with Olivia's coloring.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

Orlena, I thought so too haha


----------



## BugLady (Apr 7, 2012)

Rascal had his first day outside with his harness today! He was so well behaved


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 7, 2012)

*DelightfulEccentricity wrote: *


> I think my only fear would be if a loose bun managed to get behind my pedals. Gods forbid I crush a bunny trying to avoid an accident!



Yes, or if the rabbit's in the passenger seat & you have to apply the breaks, or the rabbit distracts you wanting to play, or urinates, or ....


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Apr 8, 2012)

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222830_2057707320509_1179397477_2475112_5191946_n.jpg
Casey when she was a baby! Her first time on a lead!


----------



## CantDutchThis (Apr 8, 2012)

Stew loves going outside. I have an extendable leash because I can't keep up to him, he just runs and runs and runs, and stops to eat, and runs! he is so curious!


----------

